# Testors Dullcote Bottle?



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm about to finish up a model and gloss coated, decaled and another light gloss to coat over that. Now I wanna use a flat coat, weather with pastels and seal it again with a flat. I've got two bottles of Testor Dullcoat in the bottle. I've read that it yellows, it doesn't yellow, it might yellow. I dunno.
My question is if I use thin coats over grayish paint will it yellow my finish?
I also have a bottle of Microscale's Flat, is this stuff better?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Run away from It. 

I have used Krylon clear coats that I have gotten at WalMart. They are non-yellowing and cover very nicely and they come in gloss and matte, the latter is very nice for a final coat. You also get awhole lot more for your buck. I used them on my big PL Refit four years ago and no yellowing yet.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Dullcoat in the bottle is the same as their spray can.Thinned with a little laquer it will perform the same from an airbrush.Too many thick coats are what finally yellow.If used correctly the product works just fine.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

*thanks for the responses*

Thanks.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Ditto to what Falcon said !!!! Jeff


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

My advice? A light coat of lighter fluid CAREFULLY airbrushed on. Do not breathe it, or smoke around it, or use it near a water heater. Mixed with a little lacquer thinner it reduces its flammability somewhat.

This is how the flat coat on major Star Trek film miniatures is obtained . . . Enterprise D, in fact, was painted in just this fashion to make it flat. They use it on miniatures because it does not leave a thick layer on the paint job which rapidly ruins the scale of the model. Also, since it doesn't build up, you can put flat panels next to gloss panels without adding that minute, but noticeable, layer of clear paint.

It will never yellow, it goes on smoother than paint, it gives a good, fine, "dusty" flat surface that does not discolor your paint. It essentially evaporates leaving only a fine film on existing paint. It doesn't build up or get thick or run . . . well, I suppose it might if you put it on real thick. It is the last thing you put on, it doesn't protect anything like a layer of clear coat will . . . so put everything else on first. 


But, of course, I've been told I'm insane for even suggesting this. Though I have been using this with excellent results for the last 30 years . . . no yellowing so far . . . and I have even repaired old model finishes by applying a new coat.

AGAIN, BE CAREFUL, IT IS VERY FLAMABLE WHEN IT IS WET. ALSO, SINCE I HAVE BEEN BRANDED INSANE, YOU SHOULD TEST IT TO YOUR SATISFACTION BEFORE USING IT ON SOMETHING YOU LOVE. ONCE I USED IT, I HAVE USED VERY LITTLE FLAT COAT SINCE.

That's just my crazy opinion. But, even madmen are sometimes right. 

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhhahahahahah!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Maritain said:


> I have used Krylon clear coats that I have gotten at WalMart. They are non-yellowing and cover very nicely and they come in gloss and matte, the latter is very nice for a final coat. You also get awhole lot more for your buck. I used them on my big PL Refit four years ago and no yellowing yet.


I know a lot of modelers claim to have had good success with Krylon semi-gloss and matte clear coats, but I never had. Misting, light coats, heavy coats, it doesn't matter--there's always a resultant sheen, never completely flat. BTW, I'm strictly speaking rattle-can results here; I've never owned an airbrush.

Testors Dullcote, on the other hand, I've never had a problem with--always a nice flat finish. I've kept very few of my old kits (long story), so I don't know about yellowing. Testors Clear Coat _definitely_ yellows over time; that much I know from personal experience.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

P.s. Regarding The Above. If You Are Not Already, Use Only Under Adult Supervison. Don't Hurry, Don't Be Careless, Use Your Head And You Should Be Fine . . . I've Only Been Burned Two Or Three Times . . . No, Really, Just Kidding, I Have Never Seen So Much As A Spark. Especially If You Are Old Enough To Remember Filling Cigarette Lighters You Know How To Handle This Stuff Carefully, Just Like You Would Gasoline For Your Lawn Mower.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The question was about Testors Dullcoat and how to use it.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

falcon49xxx said:


> The question was about Testors Dullcoat and how to use it.


Quite. But CaliOkie's info about lighter fluid was news to me and offers an interesting alternative. 


CaliOkie said:


> My advice? A light coat of lighter fluid CAREFULLY airbrushed on.


I need to try this. Is the final coat impervious to fingerprints, etc. Or is this just a really flat coat that should never be touched?

And although lighter fluid is flammable, I would imagine it's the sprayed lighter fluid mist that's the real danger.

Jim


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

While most paints are dangerous,nothing could be more dangerous than using lighter fluid.Thats why I wanted to stay on topic.Imagine a young modeller reading this and trying it and burning their face or some other horrible thing.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

*MicroScale Flat....*

Thank you for your responses. I've decided to use MicroScale's flat. It's waterbased. I did a little practice on a spare model and liked the results. I thinned it with a little bottled water and used it in several thin coats. No fogginess or excessive build up to report. I cleaned the airbrush with Windex and had no problems to speak of. I'll post a pic of the results later on. I didn't go with the Testor's Dullcote because quite frankly it looked pretty yellow in the bottle. 
As for the lighterfluid idea, interesting, but I had this Microscale stuff on hand . As for the safety factor, that's for us adults to determine. I wasn't afraid I'd light myself up but a if a kid used it unsupervised... well, you'd probrably wanna keep an eye out.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

falcon49xxx said:


> While most paints are dangerous,nothing could be more dangerous than using lighter fluid.Thats why I wanted to stay on topic.Imagine a young modeller reading this and trying it and burning their face or some other horrible thing.


Point well taken.

Jim


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Results of MicroScale Flat*

Here's the finished model, I think the Microscale Flat works pretty well.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=251863


----------

